

Ask HN: Where would you be most excited to work? - throwaway_oct13

(throwaway to reduce bias, to avoid possible current-employer-panic, and to blow my own horn without tying myself to being a douchebag...)<p>I'm looking for a change. My family and I are willing to move.<p>I've got a Math/CS degree from a well-known university, and I've been programming professionally for between 10-15 years depending on your definition. I'm confident in my current skill set, and in my continuing ability to acquire required skills.<p>I've made a list of places that I'll soon be applying to, but I'm wondering if I'm thinking too small.<p>So, my blue-sky question: What's your best case? <i>If you could have a job offer tomorrow, anywhere, where would you go?</i>
======
nl
I saw Space-X was hiring in the last "Who's Hiring" thread here. Working on
_fricking spaceships_ would be cool.

~~~
Dav3xor
So is Scaled, and who wouldn't want to work with Burt Rutan?

------
scottkrager
Why not look at creating your own job?

You sound talented, and with that much job experience you should have some
savings.

~~~
throwaway_oct13
As in startup? Thanks for the suggestion.

I did sort of try that a few years back, but it appeared that I would need to
spend a majority of time doing marketing, which doesn't really appeal to me.

------
vyrotek
Microsoft Research in Redmond

~~~
seltzered
My problem with Microsoft Research is that it seems like you would work in a
vacuum. I like making things people can easily decide whether they're good
too, not deal with marketing dept. red tape to deliver. When I think Microsoft
Research I think amazing things poorly marketed and embraced by microsoft.
Example: Making a collage in MS Gallery Live is a "microsoft research" add-on
you have to go to a separate website to buy.

There's a video from the former head of Apple's Advanced Technology Group that
discusses the problem.

~~~
mwerty
I worked there. It was awesome. Smartest group of people I've ever worked
with. The job is more about working on cool things than shipping products.

~~~
vyrotek
_The job is more about working on cool things than shipping products._

Sounds awesome :)

------
mrlyc
Honeywell Aerospace, doing avionics. I got hooked on safety-critical work when
I did some air traffic control software for Lockheed Martin. You might need
five to ten years more experience but it's worth a try.

------
seltzered
Honestly, for the areas I'm heavily interested in, Notion Ink, or some type of
Cradle-2-Cradle focused design/manufacturing company.

------
wallflower
Pixar

~~~
jonhendry
Pixar for me also. Or Apple.

~~~
jonhendry
Or maybe as Christina Aguilera's manager, now that she's divorcing her current
manager. :)

------
revorad
Aiming too low? Try SIAI - <http://singinst.org/>

------
streblo
Industrial Light and Magic

------
Locke1689
Apple.

